# Rubbber worms



## mangelcc (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone like using rubber worms? If so if you really need some I have about 40 packs of multiple colors and sizes that are missing s few out of each pack that I am looking to get rid of. cleaning out my box and don't care to hold on to them any more. Put picture of them up later.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 6, 2011)

What are you asking for them? :?:


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 6, 2011)

Probably free!!!!!


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

ill send you 5 bucks for a flat rate box at the post office.


----------



## njTom (Mar 6, 2011)

How about offering them up in the member karma section if your not going to ask anything for them :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2011)

njTom said:


> How about offering them up in the member karma section if your not going to ask anything for them :wink:




THERE YOU GO!


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 6, 2011)

Good idea!!!


----------

